# Deal Of The Day - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (29/5/16)

Place to find our daily deals


----------



## Sir Vape (29/5/16)

Sunday 29th May 2016
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/deal-of-the-day​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sir Vape (31/5/16)

31st May 2016 (Some of the new Deals Of The Day)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/deal-of-the-day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (2/6/16)

2nd June 2016

The original Deal Of The Day is up folks and it's a cracker. Please note this is not a sales section. We have a tab for that anyway. These are daily deals with some of the latest devices and finest juices on offer.
Save Now!!!

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/deal-of-the-day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (13/6/16)

Some of the awsome specials on today 

Check them out here: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/deal-of-the-day


----------

